# lets start a new Hunting League Kill Thread



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

im not doin this. it always ends in disaster. count me out.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> im not doin this. it always ends in disaster. count me out.


Yea me too


----------



## beartruth211624 (Oct 19, 2011)

well i think yall had to many people last time how 3 per team come on give it a try


----------



## beartruth211624 (Oct 19, 2011)

how was it were they unorganized


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

beartruth211624 said:


> how was it were they unorganized


It was the rules and the people that were running it.


----------



## Z7XtremeBoy (Jan 16, 2012)

beartruth211624 is right next to me. Im in yall can make rules. We can keep score. Im team Mathews


----------



## beartruth211624 (Oct 19, 2011)

ok im on team pse 
Z7XtremeBoy is on team mattews 
outdoorsman3 are you makin the rule and score 
ill keep scores 
and 1st place team gets calls
2nd place team gets pack of blazer vanes
3rd place gets nocks


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I started running it, then this one kid came in and ruined the whole thing. and Muzzy, I dont think I did that bad of a job.. EDIT ruined it..


Yeah thats what i meant it was him that ruined it.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

And he ain't been back since!


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

Alright guys lets just give it one more try, keep it real simple. Count me in ill be on team Mathews with Z7XtremeBoy


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

beartruth211624 said:


> ok im on team pse
> Z7XtremeBoy is on team mattews
> outdoorsman3 are you makin the rule and score
> ill keep scores
> ...


no way haha. im not even going to be apart of this. sorry


----------



## beartruth211624 (Oct 19, 2011)

ok thats fine and no birds aloud and arhoythunter are you in or not:wink:


----------



## hunterGL (Sep 22, 2011)

I am in team bowtech


----------



## Z7XtremeBoy (Jan 16, 2012)

Okay thanks.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I think arhoyt is out.. haha


Yup I'm out...


----------



## OHMathewsKid15 (Oct 8, 2011)

Think ill sit this one out


----------



## hunterGL (Sep 22, 2011)

When will this start?


----------



## Z7XtremeBoy (Jan 16, 2012)

Today


----------



## hunterGL (Sep 22, 2011)

Ok thanks when will all the rules and points come out


----------



## beartruth211624 (Oct 19, 2011)

no let do it first sat. in Feb. just in case someone else wants to join OK.
and these are the teams 
team mattews- gunner77, Z7XtremeBoy 
team bowtech-hunterGL 
team PSE- beartruth211624
who is making the rule and points?
and ill keep score.


----------



## hunterGL (Sep 22, 2011)

is it archery only


----------



## beartruth211624 (Oct 19, 2011)

yes


----------



## beartruth211624 (Oct 19, 2011)

ozarksbuckslaye is now on team mattews 
no let do it first sat. in Feb. just in case someone else wants to join OK.
and these are the teams 
team mattews- gunner77, Z7XtremeBoy,ozarkbuckslayer
team bowtech-hunterGL 
team PSE- beartruth211624
hunterGL is doing points
im doing rules and ill keep score.


----------



## beartruth211624 (Oct 19, 2011)

ok thanks bud its still not to late


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

haha im fine, ill be watchin from the bleachers. but I want to give you one piece of great advice. if ONE person starts to give you trouble, or is complaining about anything, kick them out, and ignore them posting in that section.


----------



## beartruth211624 (Oct 19, 2011)

ok thanks bud for the advice :wink:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Can I be on team Mathews?


----------



## beartruth211624 (Oct 19, 2011)

if you want cause we really need on pse or bowtech or hoyt but if you want too


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

I could be on any team you want but I do shoot Mathews after all. Bowtech is fine with me.


----------



## beartruth211624 (Oct 19, 2011)

ok thank u so you on team bow tech


----------



## beartruth211624 (Oct 19, 2011)

[email protected] is now on team bowtech
no let do it first sat. in Feb. just in case someone else wants to join OK.
and these are the teams 
team mattews- gunner77, Z7XtremeBoy,ozarkbuckslayer
team bowtech-hunterGL, [email protected]
team PSE- beartruth211624
hunterGL is doing points
im doing rules and ill keep score.


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

pse im in


----------



## beartruth211624 (Oct 19, 2011)

ohiobuckboy65 is now on team pse with mee
no let do it first sat. in Feb. just in case someone else wants to join OK.
and these are the teams 
team mattews- gunner77, Z7XtremeBoy,ozarkbuckslayer
team bowtech-hunterGL 
team PSE- beartruth211624, ohiobuckboy65 
hunterGL is doing points
im doing rules and ill keep score.


----------



## beartruth211624 (Oct 19, 2011)

and [email protected] is on bowtech


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

im on team mathews and is this for turkey or is it for the upcoming deer season


----------



## beartruth211624 (Oct 19, 2011)

team mattew i think is full w bout hoyt or bowtech or pse and from first sat. in feb to first saterday in jan 2013 and i guess you could be n team mattews if you want


----------



## beartruth211624 (Oct 19, 2011)

scores and rule will be up soon


----------



## strothershooter (Feb 9, 2011)

Can i make a strother archery team?


----------



## rwatts (Sep 29, 2011)

arhoythunter said:


> Yea me too


Me 3


----------



## beartruth211624 (Oct 19, 2011)

strothershooter yes you can that will be fine


----------



## beartruth211624 (Oct 19, 2011)

will have rules and score tomorrow


----------



## strothershooter (Feb 9, 2011)

kewl kewl


----------



## Largefry (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm not in but TheHunter831's account is down and he wants to be on team hoyt.


----------



## DayneTrain (Dec 29, 2011)

Count me in on, this is not a good idea... maybe for fanboys... ukey:


----------



## beartruth211624 (Oct 19, 2011)

TheHunter831 on team hoyt and daynetrain do you wanna join


----------



## beartruth211624 (Oct 19, 2011)

WUAnonymous is on team hoyt


----------



## WUAnonymous (Nov 21, 2011)

Sign me up for team Hoyt


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

I will take any open spot.


----------



## hunterGL (Sep 22, 2011)

Point are
Whitetail buck 100 with one point for every inch over 100
Doe 75
Turkey 50 
Coyote or fox 25
Wild pig 35
Small game 15 like squirrels rabbits ground hog raccoon ect
Game birds or pest birds 7
Crows 10 
Waterfowl 15
Frogs 5
Fish 10 no game fish bass trout ect


----------



## hunterGL (Sep 22, 2011)

And pm if u think i should add some thing


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

y noo bass and ill be team mathews


----------



## beartruth211624 (Oct 19, 2011)

These are the teams 
Team Mattews- gunner77, Z7XtremeBoy,ozarkbuckslayer,deerhunter13
Team Bowtech-hunterGL, [email protected]
Team PSE- beartruth211624,rebal17,ohiobuckboy65 team hoyt-WUAnonymous,TheHunter831
Team Strother archery- strothershooter
Team Hoyt-WUAnonymous,TheHunter831
Its not to late to if you still want to join the deadline is first Sat. in Feb
Rules will be up in one hour


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

deer season aint in this year until september. why start one now? I would recommend waiting until July and then start having sign-ups and what not. 
if u r wanting to do the turkey contest wait until february and start the sign-ups since most people's turkey seasons start sometime in March.


----------



## beartruth211624 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Official rules for 2012-2013 kill thread *
1- Do not kill any non-game animals(this will be a 10 point loss from the whole team)
2- Be a good sportsman 
3- Dont cheat
4- Always eat what you kill 
5- If something is wourg pm me 
6- We all are hunters 
7- Have a team captain
8- have a good time 
9- make this work 
10- HAVE FUN


----------



## beartruth211624 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Official rules for 2012-2013 kill points *
Whitetail buck 100 with one point for every inch over 100
Doe 75
Turkey 50 
Coyote or fox 25
Wild pig 35
Waterfowl 15
Crows 10 
Frogs 5
Game birds or pest birds 5
Fish 10 no game fish bass trout ect
IF YOU GET A VIDEO OF YOU HUNT THATS 20 POINTS ADDED TO YOUR SCORE:wink:
IF YOU KLL A NON-GAME BIRD THATS 10 POINT LOSS FOR THE WHOLE TEAM!
Any animal not listed just pm me i will tell you the score


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah (Apr 5, 2011)

Can I join team hoyt? What about elk, antelope, and mule deer, you got to give us boys from out west a chance.


----------



## bonecollector 3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Ill be on team pse


----------



## beartruth211624 (Oct 19, 2011)

These are the teams 
Team Mattews- gunner77, Z7XtremeBoy,ozarkbuckslayer,de erhunter13
Team Bowtech-hunterGL, [email protected]
Team PSE- beartruth211624,rebal17,ohiobuckboy65,bonecollector 3
Team Strother archery- strothershooter
Team Hoyt-WUAnonymous,TheHunter83,HuntinFoolUtah
Its not to late to if you still want to join the deadline is first Sat. in Feb


----------



## beartruth211624 (Oct 19, 2011)

elk-100
muledeer-same as whitetail
antelope-same as whitetail


----------



## Z7XtremeBoy (Jan 16, 2012)

elk-200
muledeer-same as whitetail
antelope-same as whitetail


----------



## HuntinFoolUtah (Apr 5, 2011)

Not to cause problems, but you mention that antelope should be the same as whitetail, and that you get 1 point for every inch over 100", but that wouldn't work very well because not even the world record antelope are over 100". Although, it seems like I'm the only one from out west on this thread, and I don't think that I'm going to hunt antelope bucks with my bow this year so I guess that it doesn't need to be changed.


----------



## beartruth211624 (Oct 19, 2011)

o im sorry lol:wink:


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

Im in ill be on team bowtech


----------



## strothershooter (Feb 9, 2011)

cmon people some one be on my team hahah its ok ill have fun anyways


----------



## beartruth211624 (Oct 19, 2011)

These are the teams 
Team Mattews- gunner77, Z7XtremeBoy,ozarkbuckslayer,de erhunter13
Team Bowtech-hunterGL, [email protected],NEhunter22
Team PSE- beartruth211624,rebal17,ohiobu ckboy65,bonecollector 3
Team Strother archery- strothershooter
Team Hoyt-WUAnonymous,TheHunter83,Huntin FoolUtah
Its not to late to if you still want to join the deadline is first Sat. in Feb


----------



## beartruth211624 (Oct 19, 2011)

strothershooter if you want to be on a differnt team you can


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

beartruth211624 said:


> *Official rules for 2012-2013 kill thread *
> 1- Do not kill any non-game animals(this will be a 10 point loss from the whole team)
> 2- Be a good sportsman
> 3- Dont cheat
> ...


What classifies a non game bird?


----------



## beartruth211624 (Oct 19, 2011)

birds that are not legal in you state


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

ok, jw


----------



## strothershooter (Feb 9, 2011)

ok well let me get closer to turkey time here in ks and i will decide if i want to be on a diff team


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

i'll be in and so is my friend smackdown1. we both shoot mathews


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

ill play


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

well we got some time till turkey and deer ect. u should sticky note this. By the way team PSE ur going down just cuz Rebel17 is on that team and i'll b team captain for Mathews.


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

NOW IT IS ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ur gunna look like this by the time we stomp U!!!ukey: haha just sayin jkjk


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

sorry bud thats not gonna happen team Mathews always wins!!!!!!!


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

the only way its even possible for PSE to win against us is if you come up with the flu and thats just because u shoot a heli-m!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Team mathews is awesome just not this time, and thats because im not on it, haha jk everybody


----------



## chiefin29 (Jan 1, 2012)

Ha, im intersested...i have a bowtech. So do we just post pics of our kills?



side note...hey beartruth or z7xtreme...i was just making sure the deal was still on for the diamond razor edge. let me know whats going on. Oh and i never got pics.


----------



## Z7XtremeBoy (Jan 16, 2012)

chiefin29 said:


> Ha, im intersested...i have a bowtech. So do we just post pics of our kills?
> 
> 
> 
> side note...hey beartruth or z7xtreme...i was just making sure the deal was still on for the diamond razor edge. let me know whats going on. Oh and i never got pics.


will send pictures soon. :thumbs_up


----------



## Nurati (Dec 4, 2011)

Put me in, team PSE.


----------



## apke95 (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm in I'll go with Strother even tho I shoot pse. Haha looks like I have to practice now!!


----------



## hoytbullrider (Oct 13, 2010)

i wanna be on team mathews


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

muzzyman1212 said:


> It was the rules and the people that were running it.


So I ruined it?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

archerykid13 said:


> So I ruined it?


 Sorry guys. I didn't understand that this was a year long contest like the one Ben and I tried to run last year. All this contest did last year was cause problems and bad blood between people. Its a good idea but it is just destined to fail IMO.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

depends on how you run it


----------



## hoytbullrider (Oct 13, 2010)

i want to be on team mathews


----------



## hoytbullrider (Oct 13, 2010)

i wan tto be on team mahtews


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

gunner77 said:


> depends on how you run it


 If Ben and I stayed in charge but some idiot took it over.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

i can see that, you have ran this years contest good


----------



## beartruth211624 (Oct 19, 2011)

These are the teams 
Team Mattews- gunner77, Z7XtremeBoy,ozarkbuckslayer,deerhunter13,smackdown1
Team Bowtech-hunterGL, [email protected],NEhunter22,string snapper 
Team PSE- beartruth211624,rebal17,ohiobuckboy65,bonecollector 3,Nurati
Team Strother archery- strothershooter, apke95,smackdown1
Team Hoyt-WUAnonymous,TheHunter83,Huntin FoolUtah,hoytbullrider
Its not to late to if you still want to join the deadline is first Sat. in Feb


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

gunner77 said:


> i can see that, you have ran this years contest good


 Thank you. Im probably going to be running the turkey contest this year again.


----------



## Strotherized (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm in- team Strother strong


----------



## beartruth211624 (Oct 19, 2011)

These are the teams 
Team Mattews- gunner77, Z7XtremeBoy,ozarkbuckslayer,de erhunter13,smackdown1
Team Bowtech-hunterGL, [email protected],NEhunter22,string snapper 
Team PSE- beartruth211624,rebal17,ohiobu ckboy65,bonecollector 3,Nurati
Team Strother archery- strothershooter, apke95,smackdown1,Strotherized
Team Hoyt-WUAnonymous,TheHunter83,Huntin FoolUtah,hoytbullrider
Its not to late to if you still want to join the deadline is first Sat. in Feb 




this weekend whos all ready and fisrt kill gets a extra 10 points MUST have pic


----------



## hunterGL (Sep 22, 2011)

Feb 5 is the last day of my deer season if I shoot one this weekend does it count?


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

you still havent put me on a team yet you put my friend smackdown1 on 2 teams


----------



## MoBowHunter41 (Aug 17, 2011)

im in. i shoot a ross so put me on whatever team you want. except for mathews


----------



## beartruth211624 (Oct 19, 2011)

These are the teams 
Team Mattews- gunner77, Z7XtremeBoy,ozarkbuckslayer,deerhunter13
Team Bowtech-hunterGL, [email protected],NEhunter22,string snapper,bigbulls10
Team PSE- beartruth211624,rebal17,ohiobuckboy65,bonecollector 3,Nurati,MoBowHunter41
Team Strother archery- strothershooter, apke95,smackdown1,Strotherized
Team Hoyt-WUAnonymous,TheHunter83,Huntin FoolUtah,hoytbullrider
Its not to late to if you still want to join the deadline is first Sat. in Feb


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Is this a bow only competition?


----------



## beartruth211624 (Oct 19, 2011)

alright its finlly here this theard starts now here lets see what team gets the first kill


----------



## beartruth211624 (Oct 19, 2011)

i know this is a dumb questiob but can someone tell me how to get pics to show up on here i add a pic bit didnt show up


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

beartruth211624 said:


> i know this is a dumb questiob but can someone tell me how to get pics to show up on here i add a pic bit didnt show up


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1320282


----------



## beartruth211624 (Oct 19, 2011)

ok i got it now thank you


----------



## Z7XtremeBoy (Jan 16, 2012)

Will begin the massacre tomorrow :wink: Better watch out doves. :thumbs_up


----------



## strothershooter (Feb 9, 2011)

Ok well thenn.... If anyone wants on this team (strothers Archery) Better join up!!! We could possibly be a great team


----------



## beartruth211624 (Oct 19, 2011)

lol


----------



## strothershooter (Feb 9, 2011)

If noone joins im going on a solo team


----------



## beartruth211624 (Oct 19, 2011)

ok you can be on ather team if you want


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

early sunday morning shooting... 25 points for team PSE... accually i killed two but only got pic of one :/


----------



## NDbowhunter31 (Mar 28, 2009)

Ill be on team Hoyt


----------



## beartruth211624 (Oct 19, 2011)

team pse got the first kill thats 25 points:wink:


----------



## indian_08 (Sep 9, 2008)

If it is still open i will be on team Hoyt


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey, can you post what animals are worth like deer and turkey, and others, all small game is 25 points right?


----------

